# gimp help please!



## moomoo (May 8, 2011)

i'm making an edit at the moment with a horse galloping through shallow water. I need to have the water splashing and i dont know how to make it look realistic.
Also if you can teach me how to make realistic splashes of water, could you also teach me how to make it seethrough (like still visible but see through like real water) 

thanks in advance 

Ps. I just downloaded the water brush pack if that helps at all haha


----------



## selflovin (Aug 9, 2011)

I am no expert with GIMP, but I've been using it for quite a while, so I know a trick or two. 

For the splash, I'd just suggest you to get some stock images and use it (with permission of course). Otherwise, you will just have to paint them in, which will take quite a while if you want it to look realistic. So I will just go with the stock image. 

To make it look kinda see-through, you can change the opacity of the layer. However, make sure the splash has its own layer so everything else stays the same. To change the opacity of the layer, just look at the layer dialogue, you will find it there. 

Hope that helps.


----------

